

Usability Tip: Turn Inline Links Into Padded Blocks for Larger Clickable Areas - puns
http://www.usabilitypost.com/post/13-usability-tip-inline-links-to-padded-blocks-for-larger-clickable-areas

======
eru
Any drawbacks?

